# A Response to C.S. Lewis's argument from reason



## T.A.G. (Jan 2, 2011)

In reference to Lewis's dangerous Idea

An Edward Babinski has stated

"On the other hand, naturalists play up something that Vic does not, namely that after you look up from the tiny atomic scale, to atoms joined together as molecules, molecular systems, tissues, organs, and finally to that unique organ known as the "brain" that functions unlike other organs, ELECTRO-CHEMICALLY, and that is part of a nervous system with its accompanying sensory organs, then you realize that the brain and nervous system are taking in large scale phenomena, and thus are being driven by those large scale sensations and interactions with things, and hence the brain-mind does not function solely in the sense of atoms bouncing against one another, but also functions in a wider more fluid sense of large scale sensations, memories, basic recognitions, seeing similarities and differences between large scale things, and reacting to such things on a macro-scale. 

For example, the atoms in each cell in our bodies are wooshing around inside each cell due to the overall dynamics of the molecules to which each atom is attached, based on that molecule's part that it plays in chain reactions within the cell, so those atoms are not solely determining the cell but the cell itself and its overall dynamics on a large scale are determining where those atoms wind up and how they are used and moved about from molecule to molecule and cell to cell. 

When you get to the level of whole organisms it is the entire organism with its nervous system, brain-mind, feeding habits, social interactions, etc. that move the entire organism about, including moving about all the atoms of which that organism is made up. So you can't say that everything is atoms without also recognizing that atoms by themselves are not everything."

How would you respond to this? Thoughts....

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: C. S. Lewis's Dangerous Idea: In Defense of the Argument from Reason


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 3, 2011)

I know Edward. it is funny how he posits no God and yet prosyletizes for his own no-faith all the time. I have called him an Atheist Missionary at times for his persistent conversionist tactics towards Christians. It seems not so much as if he does not care what people believe but that he desires to win souls for his own side. Seems an inconsistent ethic for an atheist. I can pm you his email if you would like further clarification or interaction with him.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes that would be great!

I would like him to explain himself more. Regardless of the more Lewis argument, I would be interested to see how he responds to the more Hasker version of the argument.

I could be missing what he is saying but it sounds like he is saying though everything can be reduced to atoms when you have cells which are made out of atoms, cells become intelligent to some degree. Which is why I seek clarification to make sure this is what he saying.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 3, 2011)

ok, pm sent


----------

